# Does anyone know a way to get dogs adopted to Germany?



## Dogs (Sep 23, 2015)

We rescued some dogs off Bulgaria's streets, they are in great condition now, as opposed to before. They are microchipped with passports, all current vaccinations, etc. We can easily arrange transport too. 
Yet now, finding it difficult to get them adopted from here. 
Does anyone know a Foster Home?
Shelter?
Volunteers?
Any organisation I can contact in Germany that can direct me or help me out?


----------



## SA Feather (Jul 16, 2015)

The organisation to look for is "Tierheim", or ask any vet (Tierarzt) for advise. Any region has a few of eihter. Some may speak english, too.


----------



## MrsMTea (Sep 29, 2015)

There is an organisation called Streunerhilfe Bulgarien, if this information is of any help to you?
Also try and google Tierschutzverein, they might be able to help.


----------

